# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Raising / jacking up garage roof?

## craka

Recently purchased a older property that has brick garage with tiled roof, however the heigh of it is quite limiting.  How complex/difficult would it be to jack up? The roof appears to rest on brick work with ties back down to brick work.      I was thinking if it can be jacked up progrexessively around perimeter would be a matter of sliding and fitting extra timber along top brick line and then lowering back down?     If this is the case how would I go about jacking it up?   I've added photos of the garage.

----------


## goldie1

Easy enough job for a pro. Probably  just as easy to leave it blocked up for a few days and add 
a few courses of bricks. How much do you want to lift it ?

----------


## toooldforthis

is it for a higher vehicle?
then the door will need to be replaced/modified/rehung.
you will need to disconnect roof plumbing, electrical.
probably need to think about lintels too, if you are going to run another course or two of bricks/blocks. 
if not for a higher vehicle I probably wouldn't bother, or add a carport on the side. 
if doing it myself I would think about taking the tiles off before jacking the roof, there is a lot of weight in those tiles and no big deal to remove and relay, not difficult just a bit time consuming.

----------


## craka

> Easy enough job for a pro. Probably  just as easy to leave it blocked up for a few days and add 
> a few courses of bricks. How much do you want to lift it ?

  What sort of pro should or would I consult?  Sorry if that sounds a little dumb but I have not idea. Was wanting to raise it by at least a foot, possibly two.

----------


## craka

> is it for a higher vehicle?
> then the door will need to be replaced/modified/rehung.
> you will need to disconnect roof plumbing, electrical.
> probably need to think about lintels too, if you are going to run another course or two of bricks/blocks. 
> if not for a higher vehicle I probably wouldn't bother, or add a carport on the side. 
> if doing it myself I would think about taking the tiles off before jacking the roof, there is a lot of weight in those tiles and no big deal to remove and relay, not difficult just a bit time consuming.

  It is to accomodate a higher vehicle, I have a 4wd.  Wouldn't mind a little allowance for if anything was sitting on roof racks etc, so would like to go up one to two feet higher. I knew I had to disconnect service of plumbing, but what are lintels?    I was hoping that tiles wouldn't need lifting but seems to be that they do.    
If I were to do the lifting myself what would I need and how would I go about it?

----------


## goldie1

> What sort of pro should or would I consult?  Sorry if that sounds a little dumb but I have not idea. Was wanting to raise it by at least a foot, possibly two.

  A house mover ie. someone who jacks up existing houses and moves them by truck to another  
location. Or house reblockers or restumpers  ie. someone who jacks up houses to replace the stumps. 
A lintel is a beam which supports a load over a wall opening. In your case  if you extend the wall using 
bricks it would be a gal steel angle over a window to support the course of bricks above. 
If you use a pro I would think they would lift it with out removing the tiles.

----------


## craka

Thanks Goldie

----------


## rod1949

I'd say it would be cheaper to demolish and build new and bigger all round.

----------


## phild01

> I'd say it would be cheaper to demolish and build new and bigger all round.

  An idea I like because if you made it much higher, it's going to look disproportionate and a bit ugly.
But if I had to do it, I would buy some 20 tonne car jacks of ebay, probably about 8 and cut notches out of the brickwork to fit the jack space.  I would incrementally jack each side up a few mm and pack under the toplates each time.  Thing is the rotation/off centreing etc is likely.
I think it best to demolish roof and one side of garage and rebuild bigger with a lightweight colorbond roof (second tiles can be got as well to match the ones removed if you do tiled).

----------

